# Pleased To Say :)



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

That Our Gerard Has Become A Father I Lent Him To My Friend And They Now Have 6 Baby Ferrets 
Picutres To Follow


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Wahay  baby ferrets! Looking forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations Gerard


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh nice...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck with the babies what colour was mum and dad?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> Good luck with the babies what colour was mum and dad?


dads a sandy and mums a cream with a silver streak in her

im waiting for lyn to send me some pic's she had a peek in the hutch and they are just getting their fur, so not much longer and i'll have pic's yyyyyaaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I would be very interested in seeing the pics the mother sounds like a light silver. would be nice to see what colours they have.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah cant wait to see them, when lyn peeked she thinks she see 3 light ones and a couple of dark polecat like but not hundered persent sure or maybe silvery like mum


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

how old are they. at 10 days they get hair properly.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> how old are they. at 10 days they get hair properly.


will be nearly that age in the next few days or so


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

any that stay white after that age or going to be white or silver sandy. any that are off white could be any colour its exciting.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah, just mailed lyn see if she has any photo's


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i think you should get colourd type ferrets ie silver sandy ... i bred 2 DEWs and they had 3 DEW 3 silver/polecat Mitts 1 polecat 2 silver


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> i think you should get colourd type ferrets ie silver sandy ... i bred 2 DEWs and they had 3 DEW 3 silver/polecat Mitts 1 polecat 2 silver


yeah hoping so then i can have a silver pup back lol lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hope you get a silver baby we need pics!!! lol are you having one baby anyway.


----------

